# Best Wormer for Dairy Sheep?



## mysunwolf (Mar 18, 2014)

If I were going to milk my sheep, what would everyone recommend as the safest, most effective wormer? I've noticed that a lot of the mainstream wormers don't have a milk withdrawal on the label, which is why I have the concerns in the first place. Any ideas?


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 18, 2014)

Although I would like to have a few sheep one of these days, the closest critter I have are my dairy goats. I was told by an old timer that I should use tobacco anytime I wanted to worm my animals. Since he was nearly triple my age I figured he just might know what he was talking about and surprise-surprise...IT WORKED! Now when I need to worm my goats or pigs I buy a can of cheap snuff and mix it in their feed. They eat it right down and any worms in their system come right out the next day. I am growing my own tobacco this year so I can have it on hand at all times. Get two cheap cans of brand X, try a regular one and an apple one. My critters don't care about the flavor but if your sheep are picky they may appreciate the apple.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 18, 2014)

WOW, love this idea! Old timers tend to be so sensible. I've got to try it on poultry as well, but I'm thinking I'd have to toss the eggs for a few days at least


----------

